# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τρώμε και τα σίδερα

## matsarou

Καλημέρα σε όλους !!!! Σήμερα η μικρή μου έκανε το πρώτο τις αυγό ,μετά από μια άσπορη γεννά . Σήμερα λοιπών και οι δύο τρώνε τα κάγκελα ,και επειδή διάβασα πολλά για ψείρες και για ενδεχόμενο ενεργού άνθρακα Έχω δύο ερωτήσεις μπορώ να βάλω τώρα ψειροσκονη   Και που? (Εχω την σκόνη)  .και δεύτερη ερώτηση να βάλω τώρα στην μικρή μου  κάρβουνο κάνει τώρα που ξεκίνησε να γεννά τα αυγά ? Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους εκ τον προτέρων 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Καλημέρα σε όλους !!!! Σήμερα η μικρή μου έκανε το πρώτο τις αυγό ,μετά από μια άσπορη γεννά . Σήμερα λοιπών και οι δύο τρώνε τα κάγκελα ,και επειδή διάβασα πολλά για ψείρες και για ενδεχόμενο ενεργού άνθρακα Έχω δύο ερωτήσεις μπορώ να βάλω τώρα ψειροσκονη   Και που? (Εχω την σκόνη)  .και δεύτερη ερώτηση να βάλω τώρα στην μικρή μου  κάρβουνο κάνει τώρα που ξεκίνησε να γεννά τα αυγά ? Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους εκ τον προτέρων 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Έχω αυτή την σκόνη 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Γεια σου Μαιρη,γνωμη μου ειναι να χρησιμοποιουμε προιντα κατα τις ψειρας οταν ξερουμε οτι υπαρχει ψειρα η λογω συνθηκων το ενδεχομενο εμφανισης της.Θεωρω οτι ειναι καπως υπερβολη να αγχωνομαστε για την 
ψειρα οταν δεν εχουμε ενδειξεις υπαρξης της.

Τι ακριβως σε απασχολει οσον αφορα τα καγκελα?Ολα τα πουλακια τσιμπολογανε και παιζουν με τα καγκελα δεν ειναι καποιο προβλημα αυτο εκτος κι αν ειναι σκουριασμενα η εχει φυγει η επιστροση της βαφης η τα βλεπεις 
να ξεκολλανε την βαφη απο τα καγκελα (δυσκολο) και να την τρωνε.

Οσον αφορα τον ενεργο ανθρακα μαλλον εννοεις το καρβουνακι,γενικα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει αλλα δεν ειναι και επιτακτικο,μπορεις αν θελεις να δωσεις καποιο γκριτ που εχει μεσα καρβουνακι αλλα να σταματησεις την χορηγηση 
του  καποιες μερες πριν την εκκολαψη των νεοσσων.

----------


## matsarou

> Γεια σου Μαιρη,γνωμη μου ειναι να χρησιμοποιουμε προιντα κατα τις ψειρας οταν ξερουμε οτι υπαρχει ψειρα η λογω συνθηκων το ενδεχομενο εμφανισης της.Θεωρω οτι ειναι καπως υπερβολη να αγχωνομαστε για την 
> ψειρα οταν δεν εχουμε ενδειξεις υπαρξης της.
> 
> Τι ακριβως σε απασχολει οσον αφορα τα καγκελα?Ολα τα πουλακια τσιμπολογανε και παιζουν με τα καγκελα δεν ειναι καποιο προβλημα αυτο εκτος κι αν ειναι σκουριασμενα η εχει φυγει η επιστροση της βαφης η τα βλεπεις 
> να ξεκολλανε την βαφη απο τα καγκελα (δυσκολο) και να την τρωνε.
> 
> Οσον αφορα τον ενεργο ανθρακα μαλλον εννοεις το καρβουνακι,γενικα καλο ειναι να υπαρχει αλλα δεν ειναι και επιτακτικο,μπορεις αν θελεις να δωσεις καποιο γκριτ που εχει μεσα καρβουνακι αλλα να σταματησεις την χορηγηση 
> του  καποιες μερες πριν την εκκολαψη των νεοσσων.


Δεν το έχουν ξανακάνει αυτό και μου έκανε εντύπωση ,μπήκα να διαβάσω τι παίζει και διάβασα αυτά τα δύο ενδεχόμενα .Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν υπάρχουν ψείρες θα κάνω αυτό το κολπάκι με τις χαρτοπετσέτες και βλέπουμε . Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ παντός ελπίζω να είναι απλά ένα παιχνίδι Όπως λες .Θα κοιτάξω για το γκριτ που μου είπες .και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Πες μου λιγο τι διαβασες,γιατι δεν εγω δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε οτι τα πουλια τρωνε τα καγκελα λογω ψειρας!!

----------


## MacGyver

Μπορείς να κάνεις έναν απλό έλεγχο για ψείρες: βάλε βρεγμένη χαρτοπετσέτα στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού το βράδυ και κοίτα το πρωί αν έχει πάνω μαύρα ή κόκκινα ζωύφια (ψείρες). Επίσης μπορείς να ψάξεις σε πιθανά σημεία που μπορεί να κρύβονται την μέρα, πχ κάτω από τις πλαστικές πατήθρες. 

Δεν είναι πάντως περίεργο αυτή την εποχή τα πουλιά να τρώνε τα σίδερα... Έχουν υψηλή τεστοστερόνη, περιέργεια, αναζητούν υλικά για φωλιά, περισσότερες ανάγκες για διατροφή κλπ

----------


## jk21

Συνηθως παιζουν απλα ....


Εχει παρατηρηθει μονο σε πουλια με ερεθισμενη γλωσσα ειτε απο υγρη ευλογια  ειτε μικροβιακη μολυνση ειτε τριχομοναδα 

Δεν νομιζω να εχουν τιποτα απ αυτα , οταν εχουν μια χαρα διαθεση και μαλιστα συμβαινει ταυτοχρονα και στα δυο 

Εγω σε δικο μου το εχω δει μονο σε πουλι που ετρωγε αυγοτροφη , την ακουμπουσε στο καγκελα αναμασωντας και την ξανατρωγε .Νομιζω το εχω βαλει κιολας αυτο το βιντεο .Ο λευκος πιτσιρικας μου ηταν

----------


## MacGyver

> Εγω σε δικο μου το εχω δει μονο σε πουλι που ετρωγε αυγοτροφη , την ακουμπουσε στο καγκελα αναμασωντας και την ξανατρωγε .Νομιζω το εχω βαλει κιολας αυτο το βιντεο .Ο λευκος πιτσιρικας μου ηταν


Το κάνουν και με τον ηλιόσπορο γιατί πολλές φορές τους πέφτει κάτω στην προσπάθεια τους να τον ανοίξουν

----------


## matsarou

> Πες μου λιγο τι διαβασες,γιατι δεν εγω δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε οτι τα πουλια τρωνε τα καγκελα λογω ψειρας!!


Φίλιππα καλησπέρα ,εγώ αυτό διάβασα εδώ στο Φόρουμ.*Καναρίνι τρώει το χρώμα του κλουβιού*
Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στο θεμα εκεινο , οσο αφορα το καρβουνακι , ειναι για κινδυνο τοξικωσης αν το πουλι ετρωγε το χρωμα που ξεφλουδιζε 

Οσο αφορα την πιθανοτητα ψειρας που ανεφερε ο Κωστας , ειναι για περιπτωση που τσιμπολογανε επιμονα καποιες θεσεις με << κρυφα >> σημεια που μπορει να κρυβεται ψειρα .Οχι νευρικο δαγκωμα ή γλυψιμο σε διαφορα σημεια στα καγκελα

----------


## matsarou

> Στο θεμα εκεινο , οσο αφορα το καρβουνακι , ειναι για κινδυνο τοξικωσης αν το πουλι ετρωγε το χρωμα που ξεφλουδιζε 
> 
> Οσο αφορα την πιθανοτητα ψειρας που ανεφερε ο Κωστας , ειναι για περιπτωση που τσιμπολογανε επιμονα καποιες θεσεις με << κρυφα >> σημεια που μπορει να κρυβεται ψειρα .Οχι νευρικο δαγκωμα ή γλυψιμο σε διαφορα σημεια στα καγκελα


Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνιση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πάνε χαμηλά και δαγκώνουν ,το κλουβί σε κάποια πολύ πολύ μικρά σημεία έχει φύγει η μπογιά και  υπάρχει σκουριά,η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πρόσεξα αν τρώνε εκείνα τα σημεία . Σε ευχαριστώ παντός για τον διευκρίνιση 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εχει κατω πεσμενο υλικο φωλιας ; (κατω απ τη σχαρα εννοω )

----------


## matsarou

> Εχει κατω πεσμενο υλικο φωλιας ; (κατω απ τη σχαρα εννοω )


Ναι παντού είχε . Αλλά τα κάγκελα έτρωγαν. Σήμερα η αλήθεια είναι δεν είδα τι κάνανε μόνο το πρωί που ασχολήθηκα μετα δεν τα είδα και πολύ όποτε δεν ξέρω τι έκαναν . Δημήτρη κάτι άσχετο τωρα στην δεύτερη γεννά τα αυγά είναι αισθητά πολύ μεγαλύτερα απο τι την πρώτη γεννά και δεν διακρίνεις μέχρι στιγμής εύκολα την μυτερη πλευρά του αυγού .κάπου διάβασα ότι αυτά τα αυγά μάλλον είναι αρσενικά ,ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?σε ευχαριστώ !!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν γνωριζω αν παιζει ρολο το μεγεθος με το φυλο ...

----------


## matsarou

> Δεν γνωριζω αν παιζει ρολο το μεγεθος με το φυλο ...


Διάβασα κάπου για το σχήμα όχι για το μέγεθος  ,ψάχνω να το βρω αλλά δεν ,οπότε μπορεί και η Πηγή που το διάβασα να Μιν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστη . Σε ευχαριστώ παντός για την ανταπόκριση 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Δεύτερη γέννα μονο δύο αυγά .Σήμερα δεν έκανε να ανησυχώ ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Μερικες φορες κανουν κενο μιας ημερας και γεννανε την επομενη . λογικα αυριο θα κανει το 3ο . απο διαθεση πως ειναι;

----------


## matsarou

> Μερικες φορες κανουν κενο μιας ημερας και γεννανε την επομενη . λογικα αυριο θα κανει το 3ο . απο διαθεση πως ειναι;


Είναι οκ ,κάθεται στα αυγά της σηκώνεται για να φάει και ξανα . 


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

πως τα πανε τα πραγματα Μαιρη?

----------


## matsarou

> πως τα πανε τα πραγματα Μαιρη?


Καλημέρα Καλημέρα , όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής ,εκτός από μια σούπερ βλακεία που έκανα και τις έσπασα ένα αυγό την Τρίτη μέρα , κατά τα άλλα έχουμε δύο αυγά δεν έχω δει αν είναι οκ για να μιν τα σπάσω και αυτά . Περιμένω και είμαι γεμάτη ερωτήσεις για το μετά Όταν με το καλό θα βγουν και αν θα βγουν .Σήμερα είναι η 9η μέρα άλλες 4 για να δούμε περιμένω !!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Καλημέρα σε όλη την πολύτιμη παρέα !!!Σήμερα παρατήρησα αυτό στην θηλυκή ?ξέρουμε αν είναι κάτι ?Σας ευχαριστώ 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Καλημέρα Μαίρη.
Θα σου έλεγα να την πιάσεις για να δούμε πιο καθαρή φωτογραφία το μάτι της και τα πόδια της,
αλλά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στη φωλιά και τι αναστάτωση θα της προκαλέσεις.
 Βγήκε κανένα μικρό;

----------


## matsarou

> Καλημέρα Μαίρη.
> Θα σου έλεγα να την πιάσεις για να δούμε πιο καθαρή φωτογραφία το μάτι της και τα πόδια της,
> αλλά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στη φωλιά και τι αναστάτωση θα της προκαλέσεις.
>  Βγήκε κανένα μικρό;


Σήμερα είναι η 13 μέρα αν θα βγει θα βγει Σήμερα λογικά 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Σήμερα είναι η 13 μέρα αν θα βγει θα βγει Σήμερα λογικά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αντρέα έχεις κάποια υποψία ?τα πόδια τις τα βλέπω νορμάλ θα στα βγάλω και φωτο και μου λες .Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα Μαιρη,ισως να ηπιε νερο και να κολλησαν τα πουπουλα?μπορει να μην και τιπουτις,αμα εισαι σπιτι και την δεις εξω κατσε κανα λεπτο να δεις κινηση,και πιαστην αμα μπορεις να δουμε τι γινεται οπως ειπε και ο Κ.Ανδρεας

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Δεν έχει τίποτα το πουλακι Μαίρη. 
Αυτό συμβαίνει σε πολλά θηλυκά στις γέννες και στα ταίσματα. 
Παρακολούθησε το βέβαια  αλλά μην κολλάς πανω τους. Είδες τι έγινε με το αυγουλάκι. Πιο χαλαρά. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Δεν έχει τίποτα το πουλακι Μαίρη. 
> Αυτό συμβαίνει σε πολλά θηλυκά στις γέννες και στα ταίσματα. 
> Παρακολούθησε το βέβαια  αλλά μην κολλάς πανω τους. Είδες τι έγινε με το αυγουλάκι. Πιο χαλαρά. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ναι έχεις δίκιο είμαι λιγο αγχωμένη  Για τα μικρά (αν θα κάνει)και η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα παρακολουθώ συνέχεια . Σήμερα ειναι η τελευταια μέρα θεωρητικά 14 μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Αν μπορείς να το κάνεις βάλτα σε ένα μέρος με χαμηλό φωτισμό και χωρίς να πειραξεις τη φωλιά φεξε με ένα φακό δέσμης πανω και κοντά σε κάθε αυγό. 
Το παρακατω είναι ασπορο. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Αν μπορείς να το κάνεις βάλτα σε ένα μέρος με χαμηλό φωτισμό και χωρίς να πειραξεις τη φωλιά φεξε με ένα φακό δέσμης πανω και κοντά σε κάθε αυγό. 
> Το παρακατω είναι ασπορο. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αν έχει πουλάκι το αυγό αλλά δεν βγήκε να περιμένω και Αύριο ?
Πόσες μέρες μπορώ να περιμένω και αν δεν βγαίνουν τι γίνεται ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ναι, περίμενε και αύριο και μετά κάνε έλεγχο όπως δείχνει ο Δημήτρης παραπάνω.
Εγώ, στη βδομάδα κάνω ωοσκόπηση και ξέρω τι να περιμένω.

----------


## MacGyver

> ... εκτός από μια σούπερ βλακεία που έκανα και τις έσπασα ένα αυγό την Τρίτη μέρα , κατά τα άλλα έχουμε δύο αυγά δεν έχω δει αν είναι οκ για να μιν τα σπάσω και αυτά ...


Μαίρη η πιο απλή λύση είναι αυτός ο φακός


χωράει ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού και είναι εύκαμπτος. Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις το κλουβί σε ένα σκοτεινό δωμάτιο και χωρίς να πειράξεις τη φωλιά να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις απ' έξω πάνω στα αυγά. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει γύρω στα 3 €

----------


## matsarou

Έχουν και τα δύο πουλάκια αλλά νομίζω έχει σταματήσει η επώασης είναι 15 μέρα και τίποτα ,γιατί όμως ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Αν έχουν κοκκινοπό χρώμα, μην τα βγάλεις. 
Όταν έχουν χαλάσει, καφετίζει το εσωτερικό.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κάνει λάθος μέτρημα;

----------


## matsarou

> Αν έχουν κοκκινοπό χρώμα, μην τα βγάλεις. 
> Όταν έχουν χαλάσει, καφετίζει το εσωτερικό.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κάνει λάθος μέτρημα;


Το ένα σίγουρα έχει συμπληρώσει 15μέρες το άλλο αν δεν είναι αυτό που έσπασα Σήμερα συμπλήρωσε την 14 δηλ 8και 9αντίστοιχα

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν βλέπω φλεβες περιμετρικά των αυγών.  Μάλλον ειναι άσπορα και πολυκαιρισμενα. Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να τα αφαιρέσεις αλλά περίμενε και άλλες γνώμες

----------


## jk21

> Το ένα σίγουρα έχει συμπληρώσει 15μέρες το άλλο αν δεν είναι αυτό που έσπασα Σήμερα συμπλήρωσε την 14 δηλ 8και 9αντίστοιχα



Nα υπολογιζεις αριθμο ημερων απ τη μερα που η καναρα καθησε μονιμα πανω στα αυγα (στο μεγαλυτερο διαστημα της ημερας ) και αν βγηκανε αυγα και μετα απο αυτη την ημερα , σε αυτα υπολογισε επιπλεον μερα ή μερες . 


Στις 6 του μηνα ειχες το πρωτο αυγο . Στις 7 το δευτερο . Στις 8 ειχες πει οτι ξεκινησε να καθεται και να σηκωνεται μονο για φαγητο 


Αρα σημερα ειναι η 14η μερα μονιμου κλωσσηματος  (αν πραγματι στις 8 κλωσσαγε φανατικα ) και τα αυγα εκκολαπτονται με τις 13 συμπληρωμενες , αρα στη διαρκεια της 14ης , συνηθως πρωινη ωρα , οταν την 1η μερα μονιμου κλωσσηματος , αυτο γινοτανε απ το πρωι . Ο κρυος καιρος και η συχνη εξοδος της καναρας , καμμια φορα καθυστερει την επωαση και μην διακινδυνευεις να τα ανοιξεις αν δεν συμπληρωθει η 15η μερα .Δεν επειγεσαι ... σπανια η καθυστερηση αλλα εχω δει να συμβαινει στο παρελθον σε μελη μας , ειτε γιατι ηταν πραγματικη ειτε γιατι ισως κανανε λαθος στην εκτιμηση του ποτε η καναρα καθησε μονιμα στα αυγα  .Ειδικα για το δεξι ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι θα φερει χαρουμενα νεα .Στο αριστερο , αν δεν εχεις κανει λαθος στη μετρηση , μαλλον εχει σταματησει η εκκολαψη τελευταιες ημερες αλλα μην το πειραζεις .Και οταν το κανεις  , θα ειναι απο εκει που βλεπεις αερα .Την προτελευταια και τελευταια μερα ομως και αυτο το κομματι λογικα καλυπτεται

----------


## amatina

Νεκρά έμβρυα

----------


## amastro

Μαίρη, το θέμα σου μεταφέρθηκε στις αναπαραγωγές, όποια και αν είναι η κατάληξη.
Μακάρι να γίνει η έκπληξη και να δούμε κανένα μικρό.
Αλλά και να μη γίνει, έχουν ακόμα πολύ χρόνο τα πουλιά.

----------


## matsarou

Περίμενα και Σήμερα , τίποτα πήρα στα χέρια μου τα αυγά πριν λίγη ώρα  να δω τι γίνεται . Στο ένα αυγό είχε κολλήσει πάνω ένα κομμάτι βαμβάκι πηγα να το τραβήξω και έφυγε το τσόφλι . Μέσα είχε ένα πουλάκι νεκρό . Ήταν μέσα σε ένα καφέ   κολλωδες υγρό . Τα ματάκια του ήταν λευκά είχε σχηματιστεί κανονικά το κεφαλάκι και το ράμφος και τα φτερά , στο κάτω μέρος υπήρχε ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος Κρόκου δεν άντεξα να δω περισσότερα  . Έχω στεναχωρηθεί παρα πολυ κάτι πήγε στραβά η το σκότωσα εγώ εκείνη την στιγμή ?το άλλο το έβαλα ξανα στην φωλια  ξέρω ότι δεν θα βγει . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Αυτό που έμεινε 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

βλεπω φλεβιτσες  :Happy:   :Happy:  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν το σκοτωσες εσυ , αν εκτος του κροκου ειχε και κολλωδες υγρο , ακομα και αν ηταν εντελως λαθος ο υπολογισμος των ημερων , που δεν ειναι ,γιατι μας ειχες αναφερει καθε μερα τις εξελιξεις . Απλα σταματησε η εκκολαψη .Τα αιτια αγνωστα , ομως το κολλωδες υγρο μαλλον δειχνει μικροβιακη λοιμωξη , προφανως απο ραισμα του αυγου στο σημειο που ειχε κολλησει το βαμβακι .Μην ριχνεις ευθυνες σε σενα ! Ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι *δεν εχει να κανει με σενα* !

Αυτο που δειχνεις , ειναι αυτο που εμεινε; 

Η αναπαραγωγη των πουλιων , τα εχει ολα αυτα μεσα στο ομορφο << παιχνιδι >> της . Πριν μισο αιωνα και λιγο παραπανω , αυτες οι απωλειες ηταν κανονας συχνα και οχι σπανια εξαιρεση και στους ανθρωπους , ασχετα αν η τεχνολογικη αναπτυξη στον ιατρικο απεικονιστικο τομεα και οχι μονο , εχει αλλαξει τα πραγματα 

Ζησε τις στιγμες , χαρουμενες και μη ! Αυτο ειναι η ομορφια ! Συντομα θα τα δεις ευτυχισμενα 

Θυμισε μου (ασχετα αν σπασανε καποια ) 3 ή 4 αυγα ειχε κανει συνολικα η θηλυκια;  

Οταν ανοιξεις το επομενο αυγο , βγαλε μια φωτο , γιατι ισως ειναι χρησιμη στο τι πρεπει να κανεις στη συνεχεια

----------


## matsarou

> Δεν το σκοτωσες εσυ , αν εκτος του κροκου ειχε και κολλωδες υγρο , ακομα και αν ηταν εντελως λαθος ο υπολογισμος των ημερων , που δεν ειναι ,γιατι μας ειχες αναφερει καθε μερα τις εξελιξεις . Απλα σταματησε η εκκολαψη .Τα αιτια αγνωστα , ομως το κολλωδες υγρο μαλλον δειχνει μικροβιακη λοιμωξη , προφανως απο ραισμα του αυγου στο σημειο που ειχε κολλησει το βαμβακι .Μην ριχνεις ευθυνες σε σενα ! Ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι *δεν εχει να κανει με σενα* !
> 
> Αυτο που δειχνεις , ειναι αυτο που εμεινε; 
> 
> Η αναπαραγωγη των πουλιων , τα εχει ολα αυτα μεσα στο ομορφο << παιχνιδι >> της . Πριν μισο αιωνα και λιγο παραπανω , αυτες οι απωλειες ηταν κανονας συχνα και οχι σπανια εξαιρεση και στους ανθρωπους , ασχετα αν η τεχνολογικη αναπτυξη στον ιατρικο απεικονιστικο τομεα και οχι μονο , εχει αλλαξει τα πραγματα 
> 
> Ζησε τις στιγμες , χαρουμενες και μη ! Αυτο ειναι η ομορφια ! Συντομα θα τα δεις ευτυχισμενα 
> 
> Θυμισε μου (ασχετα αν σπασανε καποια ) 3 ή 4 αυγα ειχε κανει συνολικα η θηλυκια;  
> ...


Ναι αυτό το αυγό θα τις το αφαιρέσω αύριο μαζί με την φωλίτσα της . Αυτήν την φορά είχε κάνει ένα αυγό στις 6 του μήνα στις 7 και το τελευταίο με ένα κενό μιας μέρας 9 εγώ τα έβαλα τα δύο πρώτα αυγουλακια στις 8 γιατί θεώρησα ότι δεν θα έκανε αλλο . Τώρα για αυτό που έμεινε Να το σπάσω αύριο .Στενοχωριέμαι γιατί είμαι υπεύθυνη για αυτά και και θα έπρεπε να πρόσεχα παραπάνω . Στενοχωριέμαι και για την καναρινα που έχει καταπονεθει σωματικά και για  όλη αυτής την προσπάθεια που δεν είχε κανένα θετικό  αποτέλεσμα .Όχι για μένα αλλά γι'αυτά . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Τώρα τι να κάνω να τα χωρίσω τα καναρίνια ? Να βγάλω την φωλιά ?υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξανα ζευγαρώσουν Τρίτη φορά ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λογικα εχει σταματησει η εκκολαψη και σε αυτο (ειναι ομως 1000 % ενσπορο ) αν και κατα περιεργο τροπο διακρινονται φλεβες ακομα .Ομως δεν γινεται να μην ειχε γεμισει πια το αυγο , μετα απο τοσες μερες . Με την ησυχια σου ανοιξε το καποια στιγμη αυριο , απ την μερια που δειχνει να υπαρχει κενο και να μας το φωτογραφησεις (το εσωτερικο ) 

Με προβληματιζει οτι το πουλακι εκανε μονο 3 αυγα .Δεν ειναι σπανιο αλλα οχι και συνηθες 

Απο την εικονα του αυγου αυριο , θα σου πω τη γνωμη μου αν πρεπει να δωσεις κατι στα πουλακια πριν την επομενο ζευγαρωμα 

Εγω θα τα ζευγαρωνα ... δεν εχει κανει ουτε μια ολοκληρωμενη γεννα . Ακου και τις αλλες γνωμες και αποφασιζεις . Απλα αν δωσεις καποιο φαρμακο , καλα ειναι να τα εχεις με χωρισμα λιγες μερες μεχρι να τελειωσεις την παροχη και μετα να γινει το βατεμα .Βαλε αν μπορεις και φωτο των κουτσουλιων τους σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας . Στην πρωτη γεννα που ειχες ασπορα , η εικονα των αυγων εσωτερικα ποια ηταν ; τα ειχες ανοιξει;

----------


## matsarou

> Λογικα εχει σταματησει η εκκολαψη και σε αυτο (ειναι ομως 1000 % ενσπορο ) αν και κατα περιεργο τροπο διακρινονται φλεβες ακομα .Ομως δεν γινεται να μην ειχε γεμισει πια το αυγο , μετα απο τοσες μερες . Με την ησυχια σου ανοιξε το καποια στιγμη αυριο , απ την μερια που δειχνει να υπαρχει κενο και να μας το φωτογραφησεις (το εσωτερικο ) 
> 
> Με προβληματιζει οτι το πουλακι εκανε μονο 3 αυγα .Δεν ειναι σπανιο αλλα οχι και συνηθες 
> 
> Απο την εικονα του αυγου αυριο , θα σου πω τη γνωμη μου αν πρεπει να δωσεις κατι στα πουλακια πριν την επομενο ζευγαρωμα 
> 
> Εγω θα τα ζευγαρωνα ... δεν εχει κανει ουτε μια ολοκληρωμενη γεννα . Ακου και τις αλλες γνωμες και αποφασιζεις . Απλα αν δωσεις καποιο φαρμακο , καλα ειναι να τα εχεις με χωρισμα λιγες μερες μεχρι να τελειωσεις την παροχη και μετα να γινει το βατεμα .Βαλε αν μπορεις και φωτο των κουτσουλιων τους σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας . Στην πρωτη γεννα που ειχες ασπορα , η εικονα των αυγων εσωτερικα ποια ηταν ; τα ειχες ανοιξει;


Τίποτα μόνο ο κρόκος υπήρχε που ήταν λες και τον είχες βράσει . Την πρώτη φορά είχε κάνει 4 και ήταν Ποιο μικρά αυτά ήταν Ποιο μεγάλα .Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία απλά στο αναφέρω . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ας δουμε αυριο το αυγουλακι μεσα πως ειναι και τα λεμε .Ειναι ενθαρρυντικο οτι ειχε 4 την αλλη φορα  . Απομακρυνει πολυ απο το μυαλο μου υποψια μυκοπλασματος .Οσα πουλια εχουν πραγματικα μυκοπλασμα (και οχι κατα φαντασιαν που τα ταραζουν στα φαρμακα χωρις λογο ) εχουν σταθερα μειωμενο αριθμο αυγων , λογω επιδρασης του μικροβιου στο γεννητικο τους συστημα . Στην περιπτωση σου στο πρωτο αυγο , η αλλοιωση μαλλον προερχοτανε απο μικροοργανισμους που εισχωρησανε απ το ραισμα

----------


## amatina

Φέρει σκούφο ο αρσενικός;

----------


## matsarou

> Φέρει σκούφο ο αρσενικός;


Όχι το θηλυκό είναι 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Καταθλιπτικό το θέαμα και στο άνοιγμα του δεύτερου αυγού Σήμερα . Σας παραθέτω φωτογραφίες . Το πρώτο πουλάκι ήταν Ποιο αναπτυγμένο κρίμα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Λογικα εχει σταματησει η εκκολαψη και σε αυτο (ειναι ομως 1000 % ενσπορο ) αν και κατα περιεργο τροπο διακρινονται φλεβες ακομα .Ομως δεν γινεται να μην ειχε γεμισει πια το αυγο , μετα απο τοσες μερες . Με την ησυχια σου ανοιξε το καποια στιγμη αυριο , απ την μερια που δειχνει να υπαρχει κενο και να μας το φωτογραφησεις (το εσωτερικο ) 
> 
> Με προβληματιζει οτι το πουλακι εκανε μονο 3 αυγα .Δεν ειναι σπανιο αλλα οχι και συνηθες 
> 
> Απο την εικονα του αυγου αυριο , θα σου πω τη γνωμη μου αν πρεπει να δωσεις κατι στα πουλακια πριν την επομενο ζευγαρωμα 
> 
> Εγω θα τα ζευγαρωνα ... δεν εχει κανει ουτε μια ολοκληρωμενη γεννα . Ακου και τις αλλες γνωμες και αποφασιζεις . Απλα αν δωσεις καποιο φαρμακο , καλα ειναι να τα εχεις με χωρισμα λιγες μερες μεχρι να τελειωσεις την παροχη και μετα να γινει το βατεμα .Βαλε αν μπορεις και φωτο των κουτσουλιων τους σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας . Στην πρωτη γεννα που ειχες ασπορα , η εικονα των αυγων εσωτερικα ποια ηταν ; τα ειχες ανοιξει;


Σας στέλνω και τις κουτσουλιες που μου ζητήσατε . Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την στήριξη . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Σας στέλνω και τις κουτσουλιες που μου ζητήσατε . Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την στήριξη . 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ελπίζω να είναι οκ 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Με προβληματιζει ο τραυματισμος στο ενα του  << χερακι >> .Πως μπορει να εγινε εντος του αυγου; 

Οι φωτο δεν βοηθουν στο να ξεχωρισουμε σε αυτο , αν υπηρχε << μαυρη τελεια >>  ή το μαυρο που φαινεται ειναι το συκωτι  ....


Οι κουτσουλιες εχουν υποπτο χρωμα στα υγρα τους αλλα επειδη μαλλον το μιγμα σπορων εχει << μπισκοτακια >> χρωματιστα , δικαιολογειται απο εκει (το μιγμα ομως προσωπικα θα το αλλαζα .. δεν συμπαθω καθολου τις λεγομενες << βιταμινες >> που δεν ειναι βιταμινες αλλα ανακυκλωμενα προιοντα αρτοποιιας με χρωμα )  

Μας βαζεις μια φωτο το μιγμα σπορων να το δουμε ;

----------


## matsarou

> Με προβληματιζει ο τραυματισμος στο ενα του  << χερακι >> .Πως μπορει να εγινε εντος του αυγου; 
> 
> Οι φωτο δεν βοηθουν στο να ξεχωρισουμε σε αυτο , αν υπηρχε << μαυρη τελεια >>  ή το μαυρο που φαινεται ειναι το συκωτι  ....
> 
> 
> Οι κουτσουλιες εχουν υποπτο χρωμα στα υγρα τους αλλα επειδη μαλλον το μιγμα σπορων εχει << μπισκοτακια >> χρωματιστα , δικαιολογειται απο εκει (το μιγμα ομως προσωπικα θα το αλλαζα .. δεν συμπαθω καθολου τις λεγομενες << βιταμινες >> που δεν ειναι βιταμινες αλλα ανακυκλωμενα προιοντα αρτοποιιας με χρωμα )  
> 
> Μας βαζεις μια φωτο το μιγμα σπορων να το δουμε ;


Δηλ από τι μπορεί να προήλθε ο τραυματισμός ?πολλές φορές όταν η θηλυκή ήταν πάνω στα αυγά ο αρσενικός ανεβαίνει πάνω της .Σας στέλνω τις κουτσουλιες και την τροφή . Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι !!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Περι του χρωματιστου μπισκοτου εντος του μιγματος , δες εδω

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*Περι του στρογγυλου μαυρου σπορου , δες εδω 

*Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος ποστ 11, 12 , 14 και 21*το κανναβουρι που εχεις εξτρα , ειναι πολυ καλος σπορος , ομως σε ηδη παχυντικο μιγμα , η παροχη του πρεπει να γινεται με μετρο 

Θα σου προτεινα να βρεις ενα μιγμα χωρις τον μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορο ( rape seed - rubsen )  και αναλογα με ποιο θα βρεις , μπορω να σου πω πως μπορεις να προσθετεις κανναβουρι αλλα και κεχρι (ο μπεζ μακροστενος βασικος σπορος στο μιγμα ) που ειναι αμυλουχος , ωστε να εχεις σωστες αναλογιες 

Βαλε αυριο και την κοιλιτσα των πουλιων να δουμε αν εχουν λιπος (με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα ) 

Το χρωμα της κουτσουλιας μαλλον εχει σχεση με τις χρωστικες των μπισκοτων . Αν μπορεις να τα αφαιρεσεις απο το μιγμα που θα δωσεις αυριο και μεθαυριο (αν γινεται και τον μαυρο σπορο ) και να ξαναδουμε κουτσουλιες

----------


## matsarou

> Περι του χρωματιστου μπισκοτου εντος του μιγματος , δες εδω
> 
> *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*Περι του στρογγυλου μαυρου σπορου , δες εδω 
> 
> *Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος ποστ 11, 12 , 14 και 21*το κανναβουρι που εχεις εξτρα , ειναι πολυ καλος σπορος , ομως σε ηδη παχυντικο μιγμα , η παροχη του πρεπει να γινεται με μετρο 
> 
> Θα σου προτεινα να βρεις ενα μιγμα χωρις τον μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορο ( rape seed - rubsen )  και αναλογα με ποιο θα βρεις , μπορω να σου πω πως μπορεις να προσθετεις κανναβουρι αλλα και κεχρι (ο μπεζ μακροστενος βασικος σπορος στο μιγμα ) που ειναι αμυλουχος , ωστε να εχεις σωστες αναλογιες 
> 
> Βαλε αυριο και την κοιλιτσα των πουλιων να δουμε αν εχουν λιπος (με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα ) 
> ...


Οι τρεις πρώτες είναι ο αρσενικός και οι άλλες δυο το θηλυκό .

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οι κοιλιες καθαρες απο θεμα ερεθισμενων εντερων 

Ο αρσενικος ειναι τετραπαχος .Θελει διαιτα . Αν ειχες ασπορα , θα υπηρχε σημαντικη πιθανοτητα να φταιει το πολυ λιπος στην κοιλια , που εμποδιζει ανατομικα τη σωστη γενετησια << πραξη >> ενω θεωρητικα μειωνει και τη γονιμοτητα , επειδη δεσμευει την ελευθερη τεστοστερονη στο αιμα .Ομως εσυ απλα ειχες λιγα αυγα , με νεκρο νεοσσο ...

----------


## jk21

Εγω αν ημουν στη θεση σου , δεν θα εδινα καποιο φαρμακο αυτη τη στιγμη , πριν τα αποτελεσματα της επομενης γεννας 

Θα εδινα αλλο μιγμα .Εγω δινω δικο μου με 75 κεχρι , 5 βρωμη , 10 κανναβουρι , 4 περιλλα , 2 νιζερ , 2 λιναρι , 2 σουσαμι  αλλα υπαρχουν ετοιμα του εμποριου που ναι μεν δεν εχουν αυτη τη συσταση αλλα εστω καποια με κατω του 8 % νιζερ και περιλλα απ 4 εως 7 %  που αν βαζεις επιπλεον κεχρι και λιγο κανναβουρι που ηδη εχεις , ισως προσεγγισεις οτι δινω .Ετσι κι αλλιως τα περισσοτερα μελη δινουν αυτα τα ετοιμα μιγματα και ειναι ικανοποιημενοι .Το θεμα ειναι να φυγεις απο τα μπισκοτα και το ρουπσεν 

Θα εδινα το πολυ 2 κουταλι του γλυκου την ημερα ανα ζευγαρι (οχι παραπανω !!! ) και καθε μερα επαρκεστατη ποσοτητα λαχανικων και χορταρικων 

Θυμισε μου αν δινεις αυγο ή αυγοτροφη (ετοιμη ή φτιαχτη με αυγο ; )

----------


## matsarou

> Εγω αν ημουν στη θεση σου , δεν θα εδινα καποιο φαρμακο αυτη τη στιγμη , πριν τα αποτελεσματα της επομενης γεννας 
> 
> Θα εδινα αλλο μιγμα .Εγω δινω δικο μου με 75 κεχρι , 5 βρωμη , 10 κανναβουρι , 4 περιλλα , 2 νιζερ , 2 λιναρι , 2 σουσαμι  αλλα υπαρχουν ετοιμα του εμποριου που ναι μεν δεν εχουν αυτη τη συσταση αλλα εστω καποια με κατω του 8 % νιζερ και περιλλα απ 4 εως 7 %  που αν βαζεις επιπλεον κεχρι και λιγο κανναβουρι που ηδη εχεις , ισως προσεγγισεις οτι δινω .Ετσι κι αλλιως τα περισσοτερα μελη δινουν αυτα τα ετοιμα μιγματα και ειναι ικανοποιημενοι .Το θεμα ειναι να φυγεις απο τα μπισκοτα και το ρουπσεν 
> 
> Θα εδινα το πολυ 2 κουταλι του γλυκου την ημερα ανα ζευγαρι (οχι παραπανω !!! ) και καθε μερα επαρκεστατη ποσοτητα λαχανικων και χορταρικων 
> 
> Θυμισε μου αν δινεις αυγο ή αυγοτροφη (ετοιμη ή φτιαχτη με αυγο ; )


Ο αρσενικός πρέπει να ήταν διασταύρωση με αρπακτικό ότι βάλω μέσα στο κλουβί το κατασπαράζει σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου !!!όποτε δεν τα χωρίζω και ξεκινάνε δίαιτα ,βέβαια η θηλυκή δεν ξέρω αν θα προλαβαίνει να τρώει ,τους βάζω λαχανικά και φρούτα και το μίγμα που μου είπατε . Θα θελα να σας ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε για να μι θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση η κάτι τέτοιο ,επειδή είμαι από Κεφαλλονιά δεν έχουμε εδώ αυτά που μου λέτε τουλάχιστον το καθένα ξεχωριστά έχουν όλοι τα έτοιμα ,Μήπως γνωρίζετε εσείς κάποιο αξιόλογο σάιτ για να αγοράσω από εκεί αυτά που μου λέτε ?στα καναρίνια έδεινα και αυγό βραστό μέχρι και λίγες μέρες και έφτιαχνα και αυγοτροφη αυτή με  μέλι  φρυγανιά ρίγανη κινοα ,είχα φτιάξει και αλλά μίγματα ανάλογα τους τα άλλαζα . Ασβέστιο στο νεράκι για το θηλυκό σε καμία βδομάδα να ξεκινήσω ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Α να μιν ξεχάσω τρώνε (ο αρσενικός Ποιο πολύ )πολύ σουσάμι να το μειώσω ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Διαιτα με το μιγμα να παραμενει κανονικο (να μην βαζεις πχ σκετο κεχρι δηλαδη μονο αμυλουχους ) δεν ειναι αλλα αν δεις οτι το θηλυκο δεν προλαβαινει να φαει , τοτε ναι ειναι προβλημα .Θα το δοκμασεις και θα παρατηρησεις συμπεριφορες .Οταν τα πουλια πεινανε , θα δεις να φουσκωνουν το φτερωμα ελαφρως , οχι βεβαια οσο οταν ειναι αρρωστα  . Σημαντικο ειναι να τρωνε οσο χορταρικο θελουν ! Εισαι σε ενα καταπρασινο μερος .... οπου σταθεις και οπου βρεθεις που θα βλεπεις αυτο το χορταρικο να εχει βγει στο εδαφος

*Ζωχός : η διατροφική και φαρμακευτική του αξία για τα πουλιά μας*

μην φοβασαι να δωσεις ολοκληρα κλαρια να τρωνε οσο θελουν , τοσο τα φυλλα , οσο και τους ημιωριμους σπορους μεσα στα κλειστα μπουμπουκια με το χνουδακι πανω πανω .Αν εχουν αυτο , δεν χρειαζεται καν να δινεις αλλα χορταρικα .Μαλιστα αν εχεις πανω απ ενα κλαρια στο κλουβι (στα καγκελα ) θα προλαβαινει να τρωει και το θηλυκο . Ομως παρε ιδεες και απ εδω 

*Φρέσκα βότανα, χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*Το σουσαμι κανει καλο στο θηλυκο σε θεμα ασβεστιου και οχι μονο αλλα με μετρο , γιατι ο αρσενικος ειναι παχυς και αυτο με αρκετα (καλα μεν αλλα ..  ) λιπαρα  !

Αν βαλεις στο google μιγματα καναρινιων , θα σου βγαλει στις 3 πρωτες σελιδες , σχεδον ολα τα e shop της αγορας .Δημοσια δεν μπορουμε να σου πουμε εμπορικη εταιρια λιανικης ( εκ των ορων χρησης του φορουμ )  αλλα αν καποιο μελος θελει , μπορει να σου προτεινει με πμ  

Παντως αν βαλεις ενα μιγμα απο αυτα που βλεπεις εδω   Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια 

με αντιγραφη - επικολληση στο google , θα σου βγαλει αρκετα μαγαζια που το εχουν και μπορεις μετα να δεις τι τιμη εχει το καθενα (και με επικοινωνια συνηθως τα μεταφορικα )


Σου βαζω μερικα μιγματα που πανω κατω πλησιαζουν οτι δινω και δεν εχουν ρουψεν .Ομως μπορει να υπαρχουν και αλλα .Το πρωτο ειναι πιο κοντα σε οτι θελω αλλα δεν υπαρχει σε χυμα ποσοτητα νομιζω και σε σακκι δεν σε συμφερει η ποσοτητα γιατι θα σου ψειριασει αν μεινει πολυ καιρο 

_Βird food Mιγμα για καναρινια Χρωματος 
_*
Ασπουρι 65%, Καναβουρι 10%, Νιζερ 10%,Λιναρι 4%,Περιλλα Λευκη 3%, Βρωμη Αποφλυομενη 8%*



*VADIGRAN ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ BREEDER PLUS Κεχρί Καναδά 76%, Νίζερ 8%, Περίλλα 6%, Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη 4%, Καναβούρι 3%, Λιναρόσπορος 3%*

*Quiko Canary Breeder Plus Μείγμα καναρινιών χρώματος και τύπου σε συνεργασία με την Beyers . 73% Κεχρί Καναδά, 10% Νίζερ,6% Περίλλα Λευκή, 4% Καναβούρι, 4% Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη, 3% Λινάρι. 

RAGGIO DI SOLE -SPECIAL PERILLA, για ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ & ΤΥΠΟY Κεχρί Καναδά74%, Νίζερ Ινδίας (8%), Λευκή Περίλα (7%), Λιναρόσπορος (5 % ) , Καναβούρι ( 4 % )
*

----------


## matsarou

> Διαιτα με το μιγμα να παραμενει κανονικο (να μην βαζεις πχ σκετο κεχρι δηλαδη μονο αμυλουχους ) δεν ειναι αλλα αν δεις οτι το θηλυκο δεν προλαβαινει να φαει , τοτε ναι ειναι προβλημα .Θα το δοκμασεις και θα παρατηρησεις συμπεριφορες .Οταν τα πουλια πεινανε , θα δεις να φουσκωνουν το φτερωμα ελαφρως , οχι βεβαια οσο οταν ειναι αρρωστα  . Σημαντικο ειναι να τρωνε οσο χορταρικο θελουν ! Εισαι σε ενα καταπρασινο μερος .... οπου σταθεις και οπου βρεθεις που θα βλεπεις αυτο το χορταρικο να εχει βγει στο εδαφος
> 
> *Ζωχός : η διατροφική και φαρμακευτική του αξία για τα πουλιά μας*
> 
> μην φοβασαι να δωσεις ολοκληρα κλαρια να τρωνε οσο θελουν , τοσο τα φυλλα , οσο και τους ημιωριμους σπορους μεσα στα κλειστα μπουμπουκια με το χνουδακι πανω πανω .Αν εχουν αυτο , δεν χρειαζεται καν να δινεις αλλα χορταρικα .Μαλιστα αν εχεις πανω απ ενα κλαρια στο κλουβι (στα καγκελα ) θα προλαβαινει να τρωει και το θηλυκο . Ομως παρε ιδεες και απ εδω 
> 
> *Φρέσκα βότανα, χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*Το σουσαμι κανει καλο στο θηλυκο σε θεμα ασβεστιου και οχι μονο αλλα με μετρο , γιατι ο αρσενικος ειναι παχυς και αυτο με αρκετα (καλα μεν αλλα ..  ) λιπαρα  !
> 
> Αν βαλεις στο google μιγματα καναρινιων , θα σου βγαλει στις 3 πρωτες σελιδες , σχεδον ολα τα e shop της αγορας .Δημοσια δεν μπορουμε να σου πουμε εμπορικη εταιρια λιανικης ( εκ των ορων χρησης του φορουμ )  αλλα αν καποιο μελος θελει , μπορει να σου προτεινει με πμ  
> ...


Ο Κήπος μας είναι γεμάτος ,τους έβαλα δύο τσαμπιά η θηλυκή δεν τρελάθηκε και ο αρσενικός έτσι και έτσι . Θα παραγγείλω και τους σπόρους που μου είπατε . Μόλις θα Έχω την σωστή τροφή για τα καναρίνια θα Σας παραθέσω φωτο από κουτσουλιες Όπως μου ζητήσατε . Με την αυγοτροφή και το αυγό τι με συμβουλεύεται να κάνω ? Σε πόσο καιρό περίπου ο αρσενικός θα επανέλθει αν κάνω ακριβός αυτά που μου είπατε ?άσχετο τελικά δεν καταλήξαμε κάπου για το που έγινε  το λάθος με τα αυγά ? και πάλι Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Εάν ο θάνατος επέλθει κατά τις τελευταίες ημέρες της επώασης, είναι συνήθως αποτέλεσμα  ακατάλληλης θερμοκρασίας και υγρασίας
Από το φυτό θα κόβεις με τα  μπουμπούκια όπως στη φωτο παραπάνω.

----------


## jk21

Μαιρη και το 1 απο τα δυο που εβαλες , αν τρωνε τα 2/3 απο αυτο την ημερα και τα δυο πουλια , να εισαι υπερευχαριστημενη .Συντομα θα το λιανιζουν .Απλα ειναι κατι νεο .Βαζε ενα τετοιο καθε μερα  . Αν εχει και σπορια (οπως στη φωτο που σου υπεδειξε ηδη ο Μιχαλης ) ακομα καλυτερα .Αν ανοιξεις ενα μπουμπουκι που εχει πανω χνουδι , θα δεις μεσα χλωρα σπορακια 


Εγω δινω αυτη την αυγοτροφη  Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας   αλλα κανε αυτη   Απλή πλήρης αυγοτροφή    που πιστευω θα εχει πιο σιγουρη αποδοχη και ειναι εξισου πολυ καλη για καναρινια  . 

Για τα αυγα υπαρχουν διαφοροι παραγοντες που μπορει να φερουν νεκρωση .Μπορει και τυχον μικροβιο απο ραισμα σε καποιο σημειο , μπορει αλλοι γενετικοι λογοι , που κανουν το εμβρυο τελικα μη ικανο να ολοκληρωσει την αναπτυξη , μπορει και αυτο που σου ειπε ο Μιχαλης , οταν η υγρασια πεσει πολυ αποτομα τις τελευταιες μερες που το εμβρυο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο .Αυτο οδηγει σε εξατμιση υγρασιας απο το εσωτερικο του αυγου και συγκολληση του νεοσσου στα τοιχωματα , μη μπορωντας να συνεχισει την φυσιολογικη περιστροφη του εντος αυγου .Στο τελευταιο αυγο ομως δεν νομιζω να υπηρξε κατι τετοιο .Βλεπω μαυριλα ψηλα στην κοιλια και το σημαδι στην ακρη απο το << χερακι >> του και πιστευω κατι αλλο υπηρξε

Μην περιμενεις δραστικη αλλαγη αυτη τη στιγμη στον αρσενικο , γιατι εντος αναπαραγωγης ισχυρη διαιτα δεν ειναι πρεπουσα ... Ειδικα οσο υπαρχει ρουπσεν στο μιγμα δεν την περιμενω .Μονο αν το ριξουν στο ζωχο και δεν τρωνε πολυ απ το μιγμα

----------


## IscarioTis

χχαχαχααχαχαχαχα εκει που δεν ειχαν καθολου, σημερα θα ειχαν να φανε και τα εγγονια τους :Ρ
και 2 φυλκαρακια να βαλεις για το καθενα μια χαρα ειναι
καλο πλυσιμο πριν τα βαλεις βεβαια και ας ξερεις οτι δεν εχει τιποτα
Παντως μπραβο Μαιρη
Και στο τελος παντα καλο στεγνωμα με χαρτι κουζινας

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη για ζωχο απο τη φυση (εκτος δρομων με φουλ καυσαεριο ή χωραφι που εχει ραντιστει για δακο ή κατι αλλο ) μην φοβασαι ... Οπως ειναι τους δινω και ειδικα αν εχουν σπορο καλα ειναι να μην μουσκευονται τα << μπουμπουκια >> 

Ταραξακο αντιθετα , επειδη ειναι χαμηλα και οχι ψηλα , το φυλλωμα θελει καλο πλυσιμο

----------


## matsarou

> Μαιρη και το 1 απο τα δυο που εβαλες , αν τρωνε τα 2/3 απο αυτο την ημερα και τα δυο πουλια , να εισαι υπερευχαριστημενη .Συντομα θα το λιανιζουν .Απλα ειναι κατι νεο .Βαζε ενα τετοιο καθε μερα  . Αν εχει και σπορια (οπως στη φωτο που σου υπεδειξε ηδη ο Μιχαλης ) ακομα καλυτερα .Αν ανοιξεις ενα μπουμπουκι που εχει πανω χνουδι , θα δεις μεσα χλωρα σπορακια 
> 
> 
> Εγω δινω αυτη την αυγοτροφη  Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας   αλλα κανε αυτη   Απλή πλήρης αυγοτροφή    που πιστευω θα εχει πιο σιγουρη αποδοχη και ειναι εξισου πολυ καλη για καναρινια  . 
> 
> Για τα αυγα υπαρχουν διαφοροι παραγοντες που μπορει να φερουν νεκρωση .Μπορει και τυχον μικροβιο απο ραισμα σε καποιο σημειο , μπορει αλλοι γενετικοι λογοι , που κανουν το εμβρυο τελικα μη ικανο να ολοκληρωσει την αναπτυξη , μπορει και αυτο που σου ειπε ο Μιχαλης , οταν η υγρασια πεσει πολυ αποτομα τις τελευταιες μερες που το εμβρυο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο .Αυτο οδηγει σε εξατμιση υγρασιας απο το εσωτερικο του αυγου και συγκολληση του νεοσσου στα τοιχωματα , μη μπορωντας να συνεχισει την φυσιολογικη περιστροφη του εντος αυγου .Στο τελευταιο αυγο ομως δεν νομιζω να υπηρξε κατι τετοιο .Βλεπω μαυριλα ψηλα στην κοιλια και το σημαδι στην ακρη απο το << χερακι >> του και πιστευω κατι αλλο υπηρξε
> 
> Μην περιμενεις δραστικη αλλαγη αυτη τη στιγμη στον αρσενικο , γιατι εντος αναπαραγωγης ισχυρη διαιτα δεν ειναι πρεπουσα ... Ειδικα οσο υπαρχει ρουπσεν στο μιγμα δεν την περιμενω .Μονο αν το ριξουν στο ζωχο και δεν τρωνε πολυ απ το μιγμα


Τα λουλουδάκια είναι από τους κήπους μας Χωρίς φυτοφάρμακα  Για τα αυγά Τι δηλ θα μπορέσει να έχει συμβεί γιατί είχε ματωμένο χεράκι ?εγώ παντός για καλού και για κακού δεν θα τα ξαναακουμπησω τα αυγουλακια . Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να είναι από δικιά μου βλακεία . Τέλος πάντων .  Σήμερα παράγγειλα τους σπόρους που χρησιμοποιείται εσείς και λογικά μεθαύριο θα τους Έχω στα χέρια μου  ,θα κάνω το μείγμα που δίνετε στα δικά σας ,και ελπίζω όλα καλά . Εγώ Τώρα θα συνεχίσω τις αυγοτροφες τα φρούτα ,και τα χορταρικά μέχρι να τελειώσει η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής . Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους 


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> χχαχαχααχαχαχαχα εκει που δεν ειχαν καθολου, σημερα θα ειχαν να φανε και τα εγγονια τους :Ρ
> και 2 φυλκαρακια να βαλεις για το καθενα μια χαρα ειναι
> καλο πλυσιμο πριν τα βαλεις βεβαια και ας ξερεις οτι δεν εχει τιποτα
> Παντως μπραβο Μαιρη
> Και στο τελος παντα καλο στεγνωμα με χαρτι κουζινας
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Είπαμε ότι μου λέτε κάνω ,είμαι άσχετη και αυτό φαίνεται γιατί την πλήρωσαν μάλλον τα πουλάκια που δεν έβγαλα ποτέ . Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν το αυγο ηταν τελειως κλειστο και παρολα αυτα , το χερακι του ηταν ετσι , για αγνωστο λογο μεν , ομως καποιο θεμα ειχε και πιθανον για αυτο να σταματησε η εκκολαψη . Δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε και σιγουρα δεν εφταιγες εσυ . Μαιρη η περιοδος της αναπαραγωγης , ειναι σιγουρα περιοδος χαρας για τα πουλια μας και συντομα θα το δεις αυτο και πρεπει να ειναι και για μας ! Χαλαρωσε και κατσε να την ευχαριστηθεις !

----------


## matsarou

> Μαιρη και το 1 απο τα δυο που εβαλες , αν τρωνε τα 2/3 απο αυτο την ημερα και τα δυο πουλια , να εισαι υπερευχαριστημενη .Συντομα θα το λιανιζουν .Απλα ειναι κατι νεο .Βαζε ενα τετοιο καθε μερα  . Αν εχει και σπορια (οπως στη φωτο που σου υπεδειξε ηδη ο Μιχαλης ) ακομα καλυτερα .Αν ανοιξεις ενα μπουμπουκι που εχει πανω χνουδι , θα δεις μεσα χλωρα σπορακια 
> 
> 
> Εγω δινω αυτη την αυγοτροφη  Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας   αλλα κανε αυτη   Απλή πλήρης αυγοτροφή    που πιστευω θα εχει πιο σιγουρη αποδοχη και ειναι εξισου πολυ καλη για καναρινια  . 
> 
> Για τα αυγα υπαρχουν διαφοροι παραγοντες που μπορει να φερουν νεκρωση .Μπορει και τυχον μικροβιο απο ραισμα σε καποιο σημειο , μπορει αλλοι γενετικοι λογοι , που κανουν το εμβρυο τελικα μη ικανο να ολοκληρωσει την αναπτυξη , μπορει και αυτο που σου ειπε ο Μιχαλης , οταν η υγρασια πεσει πολυ αποτομα τις τελευταιες μερες που το εμβρυο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο .Αυτο οδηγει σε εξατμιση υγρασιας απο το εσωτερικο του αυγου και συγκολληση του νεοσσου στα τοιχωματα , μη μπορωντας να συνεχισει την φυσιολογικη περιστροφη του εντος αυγου .Στο τελευταιο αυγο ομως δεν νομιζω να υπηρξε κατι τετοιο .Βλεπω μαυριλα ψηλα στην κοιλια και το σημαδι στην ακρη απο το << χερακι >> του και πιστευω κατι αλλο υπηρξε
> 
> Μην περιμενεις δραστικη αλλαγη αυτη τη στιγμη στον αρσενικο , γιατι εντος αναπαραγωγης ισχυρη διαιτα δεν ειναι πρεπουσα ... Ειδικα οσο υπαρχει ρουπσεν στο μιγμα δεν την περιμενω .Μονο αν το ριξουν στο ζωχο και δεν τρωνε πολυ απ το μιγμα


Δεν μου ανοίγει καμία από τα δύο αυγοτροφες 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Περιεργο ... μου ανοιγουν κανονικα οι συνδεσμοι . Εχουν αλλα μελη παρομοιο προβλημα;

----------


## NickKo

Μ ανοιγουν εμενα .. Αν πιανουν τ χερια σου κανε τες .. εγω καθε φορα τη κανω τη κουζινα αστα ,. Αλλα τ κανω μια φορα κ τις εχω γ 3 μηνες ..

HelloWorld

----------


## IscarioTis

δεν εχω θεμα μου ανοιγουν χωρις προβλημα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

κε Δημήτρη έφτιαξα το μίγμα ξεκινάω Σήμερα με 2κουταλιές του γλυκού 



Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Πολύ καλή η αλλαγή που έκανες στους σπόρους. 
Με μια αυγοτροφούλα θα είσαι σούπερ.

----------


## matsarou

> Πολύ καλή η αλλαγή που έκανες στους σπόρους. 
> Με μια αυγοτροφούλα θα είσαι σούπερ.


Αν Δεν είχα και εσάς και τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές Σας τα πουλάκια μου θα συνέχιζαν να τρώνε βλακείες 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

> Δημητρη για ζωχο απο τη φυση (εκτος δρομων με φουλ καυσαεριο ή χωραφι που εχει ραντιστει για δακο ή κατι αλλο ) μην φοβασαι ... Οπως ειναι τους δινω και ειδικα αν εχουν σπορο καλα ειναι να μην μουσκευονται τα > 
> 
> Ταραξακο αντιθετα , επειδη ειναι χαμηλα και οχι ψηλα , το φυλλωμα θελει καλο πλυσιμο


Κ. Δημητρη και χαρτι να μου δωσετε οτι δεν εχουνε τιποτα πανω,εγω παλι θα ριξω νερο για να κοιμαμαι ησυχος αφου με ξερετε
Καλησπερα Μαιρη
Τα παιδια απλα δινουνε την ωθηση, το θεμα ειναι αμα συνεχισεις να "τρεχεις" ή θα πατησεις φρενο..  :Happy: 
τι ειπα!? σοφατιζω παλι :Ρ
αφου εδωσες Ζοχο και εχεις βασιλικο ή Λεβαντα καπου που εχει ανθισει, χτυπα το ανθος να δεις αμα πεφτουν σπορακια και αν ναι, βαλε ενα μεσα να δεις
Ωραιο μειγμα εκανες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μαιρη νιζερ εβαλες 2 % ή λιγοτερο; σαν να μου φαινεται πολυ λιγο . Ειναι η  << σοκολατιτσα >> τους .Πολυ δεν κανει , ομως το λατρευουν

----------


## matsarou

> Μαιρη νιζερ εβαλες 2 % ή λιγοτερο; σαν να μου φαινεται πολυ λιγο . Ειναι η  << σοκολατιτσα >> τους .Πολυ δεν κανει , ομως το λατρευουν


Έβαλα ναι να βάλω λέτε και άλλο?τα ποσοστά που μου είπατε τα έκανα γραμμάρια Χ2 .Αύριο θα φτιάξω και την αυγοτροφη με το αλεύρι που Σας είπα .Τους βάζω μήλο κάθε μέρα μπρόκολο και το ζωχο .και σε μια βδομάδα τοποθετώ την φωλίτσα .τρεις  ερωτήσεις μόνο να κάνω στην αυγοτροφή λέτε για κιμά σόγιας να φανταστώ δεν τον επεξεργαζόμαστε κανονικά θέλει να τον μουλιασεις σε νερο ,όταν λέτε πολύβιταμινη τι εννοείται αυτήν την κίτρινη ?και τέλος τι ποσότητα να τους δίνω να φανταστώ θα δίνω εναλλάξ με το αυγό ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

για γραψε ακριβως τι σπορους και ποσα γρ απο τον καθενα εβαλες , γιατι το ανοιχτοχρωμο του μιγματος μου εδειξε το λιγο νιζερ (ισως να μην ειναι , αν κρυβεται πιο χαμηλα απ τους μεγαλυτερους σπορους ) αλλα τωρα παρατηρω οτι και ο βασικος σπορος (το κεχρι ή αλλιως καναρινοσπορος ) ειναι πολυ λιγος και σιγουρα δειχνει σχετικα λιγος σε σχεση πχ με την λευκη περιλλα και το κανναβουρι .Ανακατεψε πρωτα καλα 

Κιμα σογιας , οχι παραπανω απο 10 % σε σχεση με την αμυλουχα βαση σου (αλευρι ) στην αυγοτροφη .Στεγνο τριμμενο σε μουλτι .Αν θες ριξε και λιγο αλευρι μαζι , να τριφτει καλυτερα 

Πολυβιταμινη εννοω σκευασματα ειτε σε σκονη ειτε υγρα . Πχ η muta vit που βρισκεται ευκολα , σου κανει και για τωρα και για πτεροροια για να μην αγοραζεις τοτε αλλη .Υπαρχουν και αλλες και ισως σου συστησουν τα παιδια 

Κιτρινη ... βιταμινη ; ποστ 55 στο παρον θεμα ... εχεις εκει την απαντηση

----------


## ndlns

Τον Κιμά σόγιας τον τρίβεις στο μπλέντερ για να γίνει σκόνη.
Βιταμίνη δεν εννοεί την κίτρινη, αυτή την πετάς, εννοεί βιταμίνες στο νερό ή στην αυγοτροφή. Εγώ δίνω την ferti vit, που βοηθάει την αναπαραγωγή π. χ. Υπάρχουν πολλές... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

160 γραμμάρια κεχρι ,η βρώμη μου έπεσε λίγο παραπάνω 15γραμμάρια, 20γραμμάρια καναβουρι ,8γραμμάρια παριλλα ,και από 4γραμμάρια νιζερ,λινάρι ,σουσάμι .

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σωστα τα εβαλες .Απλα μαλλον δεν εχουν ανακατευτει σωστα

----------


## matsarou

> Σωστα τα εβαλες .Απλα μαλλον δεν εχουν ανακατευτει σωστα


Με Δημήτρη Καλημέρα Αυτό βγήκε . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα τωρα

----------


## matsarou

> Μια χαρα τωρα


Κε Δημήτρη  Καλησπέρα για την αυγοτροφή βρήκα τις έξεις πολυβιταμίνες σε σκόνη valpet raff professional vitamins e  Αυτή είναι η σκόνη. Και μετά σε υγρή βρήκα aidonini tafarm  Και την bitamix plus app


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Η πρωτη ειναι βιτ Ε με σεληνιο

η δευτερη κυριως βιταμινες Β που με το μιγμα που εχεις πια και τα χορταρικα σε συχνη χρηση εισαι καλλυμενη


για την τριτη δεν ξερω ακριβως τη συσταση και δεν ειναι τοσο συνηθισμενη αναμεσα σε εκτροφεις αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν ειναι καλη .Απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη 


Θα προτιμουσα να επαιρνες την πρωτη , γιατι με την ποικιλη διατροφη που εχεις ξεκινησει , αυτο που κυριως θες , ειναι εξτρα βιταμινη Ε με σεληνιο (εχει σεληνιο ) που βοηθουν τη γονιμοτητα  .Αν μαλιστα ειχες και κανεναν γνωστο με μελισσες , τοσο για τα πουλακια οσο και για σενα , θα σου προτεινα να παρεις φρεσκια γυρη .Ομως και χωρις αυτη , καλα θα πανε τα πραγματα 

Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

----------


## matsarou

> Η πρωτη ειναι βιτ Ε με σεληνιο
> 
> η δευτερη κυριως βιταμινες Β που με το μιγμα που εχεις πια και τα χορταρικα σε συχνη χρηση εισαι καλλυμενη
> 
> 
> για την τριτη δεν ξερω ακριβως τη συσταση και δεν ειναι τοσο συνηθισμενη αναμεσα σε εκτροφεις αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν ειναι καλη .Απλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη 
> 
> 
> Θα προτιμουσα να επαιρνες την πρωτη , γιατι με την ποικιλη διατροφη που εχεις ξεκινησει , αυτο που κυριως θες , ειναι εξτρα βιταμινη Ε με σεληνιο (εχει σεληνιο ) που βοηθουν τη γονιμοτητα  .Αν μαλιστα ειχες και κανεναν γνωστο με μελισσες , τοσο για τα πουλακια οσο και για σενα , θα σου προτεινα να παρεις φρεσκια γυρη .Ομως και χωρις αυτη , καλα θα πανε τα πραγματα 
> ...


ΣΑΕ ευχαριστώ Παρααααα πολυυυυυ 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα . Προσπάθεια 3 τοποθέτησα φωλιά γιατί η θηλυκή έκοβε χαρτιά ,ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά αυτή την φορά . Σας στέλνω φωτο τις κουτσουλιες μετα απο την αλλαγή που κάναμε . Και Σας παραθέτω άλλες δυο για να δείτε τον αρσενικό(πολύχρωμο) ,τι  περισσότερη ώρα της ημέρας έχει αυτό το "ελαφρύ" φούσκωμα στα φτερά του μέχρι και στο κεφάλι . Τρώει κανονικά,έχει καλή διάθεση και είναι εντάξει και στα συζυγικα του καθήκοντα αλλά είναι έτσι σχεδόν όλη μέρα .καμία ιδέα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

καλημερα Μαιρη οι κουτσουλιες που εβαλες ξερεις ποιες ειναι του αρσενικου?
μπορει ειναι κατι αλλα μπορει και οχι
ποσες μερες ειναι ετσι ξερεις? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινας αντιβιωση Μαιρη ! ο αρσενικος εκτος της εμφανισης , εχει μαλλον και θεμα με διαρροια . Βαλε να δουμε την κοιλια του και ειτε δινεις augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg απο φαρμακειο (το κανεις υγρο και βαζεις στην ποτιστρα εκτος αν επιδεινωθει το αρσενικο οποτε δινεις και στο στομα .Αν παρεις αυτο , θα τα πουμε με πμ αναλυτικα ) ή tabernil gentamicina απο κτηνιατρικα ή πετ σοπ .Σημερα ισως λογω της ημερας να ειναι ανοιχτα οπως και τα εμπορικα  .Ποτε ξεκινησε να εχει αυτη την εικονα ;


η γνωμη μου ειναι να παρει κανονικα και το θηλυκο αντιβιωση και αν θες , πριν ή μετα , να εχεις στην ποτιστρα και ultra levure προβιοτικο καταλληλο να δινεται παραλληλα με αντιβιωση απο φαρμακειο .Παρε των 250 mg σε φακελλακια που εχουν βγει .Θα το χρειαστεις και για την οικογενεια .Ετσι κι αλλιως να παιρνουμε καποιες φορες καλο κανει .

----------


## matsarou

> Ξεκινας αντιβιωση Μαιρη ! ο αρσενικος εκτος της εμφανισης , εχει μαλλον και θεμα με διαρροια . Βαλε να δουμε την κοιλια του και ειτε δινεις augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg απο φαρμακειο (το κανεις υγρο και βαζεις στην ποτιστρα εκτος αν επιδεινωθει το αρσενικο οποτε δινεις και στο στομα .Αν παρεις αυτο , θα τα πουμε με πμ αναλυτικα ) ή tabernil gentamicina απο κτηνιατρικα ή πετ σοπ .Σημερα ισως λογω της ημερας να ειναι ανοιχτα οπως και τα εμπορικα  .Ποτε ξεκινησε να εχει αυτη την εικονα ;
> 
> 
> η γνωμη μου ειναι να παρει κανονικα και το θηλυκο αντιβιωση και αν θες , πριν ή μετα , να εχεις στην ποτιστρα και ultra levure προβιοτικο καταλληλο να δινεται παραλληλα με αντιβιωση απο φαρμακειο .Παρε των 250 mg σε φακελλακια που εχουν βγει .Θα το χρειαστεις και για την οικογενεια .Ετσι κι αλλιως να παιρνουμε καποιες φορες καλο κανει .


Το πρωί πριν φύγω από το σπίτι τα χώρισα γιατί η θηλυκή του έκανε συνέχεια επίθεση και τον τσιμπουσε στο κεφαλάκι του . Τώρα που γύρισα σπίτι ο αρσενικός έχει κανονική εικόνα . Έβαλα ξανα καθαρό χαρτί από κάτω και έβγαλα όλα τα ζαρζαβατικά . Από προχθές ξεκινησε ο αρσενικός να τρώει το ταραξακο λέτε Αυτό να φταίει .Ποιο μετά θα βγάλω και την κοιλιά του φώτο .

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> καλημερα Μαιρη οι κουτσουλιες που εβαλες ξερεις ποιες ειναι του αρσενικου?
> μπορει ειναι κατι αλλα μπορει και οχι
> ποσες μερες ειναι ετσι ξερεις? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Στις φώτο όχι σε λίγη ώρα θα έχετε εικόνα και για τα δύο ,τα Έχω χωρίσει για σήμερα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Το πρωί πριν φύγω από το σπίτι τα χώρισα γιατί η θηλυκή του έκανε συνέχεια επίθεση και τον τσιμπουσε στο κεφαλάκι του . Τώρα που γύρισα σπίτι ο αρσενικός έχει κανονική εικόνα . Έβαλα ξανα καθαρό χαρτί από κάτω και έβγαλα όλα τα ζαρζαβατικά . Από προχθές ξεκινησε ο αρσενικός να τρώει το ταραξακο λέτε Αυτό να φταίει .Ποιο μετά θα βγάλω και την κοιλιά του φώτο .
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αποτελέσματα : 1η του αρσενικού η 2η του θηλυκού . Και η αντιβίωση .

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η εικονα της κουτσουλιας ειναι και στα δυο καλυτερη 

θελω να δουμε σε φωτο τον αρσενικο τωρα και να δουμε αν γινεται και την κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα . Σκεφτομαι μην τυχον ειχε εκεινη την εικονα , αν δεχοτανε εντονες επιθεσεις και πριν και ειχε στρεσσαριστει για αυτο το λογο 

Αν ο αρσενικος ειναι κινητικοτατος πια , χωρις ανορθωμενο πτερωμα  και η κοιλια καθαρη , ισως να μην δωσεις αμεσα φαρμακο . Δεν παθαινει τιποτα και ισως το δωσεις τελικα , αν τα πουλια δειχνουν μεν οκ αλλα οταν ενωθουν ξανα δεν εχουν καλα αποτελεσματα στα αυγα . Αν ομως ειναι και παλι νωχελικος , θα δωσεις κανονικα . Αν βαλεις φωτο και δεν σου απαντησω , θα δω ισως τις φωτο απο κινητο , γιατι γυρω στις 6 παρα , θα φυγω εκτος σπιτιου

----------


## matsarou

> η εικονα της κουτσουλιας ειναι και στα δυο καλυτερη 
> 
> θελω να δουμε σε φωτο τον αρσενικο τωρα και να δουμε αν γινεται και την κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα . Σκεφτομαι μην τυχον ειχε εκεινη την εικονα , αν δεχοτανε εντονες επιθεσεις και πριν και ειχε στρεσσαριστει για αυτο το λογο 
> 
> Αν ο αρσενικος ειναι κινητικοτατος πια , χωρις ανορθωμενο πτερωμα  και η κοιλια καθαρη , ισως να μην δωσεις αμεσα φαρμακο . Δεν παθαινει τιποτα και ισως το δωσεις τελικα , αν τα πουλια δειχνουν μεν οκ αλλα οταν ενωθουν ξανα δεν εχουν καλα αποτελεσματα στα αυγα . Αν ομως ειναι και παλι νωχελικος , θα δωσεις κανονικα . Αν βαλεις φωτο και δεν σου απαντησω , θα δω ισως τις φωτο απο κινητο , γιατι γυρω στις 6 παρα , θα φυγω εκτος σπιτιου


http://www72.zippyshare.com/v/t7YIbzmF/file.htm

Η κοιλίτσα του αρσενικού

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Το έβαλα από youtube.

----------


## amastro

Στην κοιλιά δεν φαίνεται κάτι.
Αν όπως είπες η εικόνα του τώρα είναι καλή και είναι σπαθάτος, κάνε κράτει με την αντιβίωση.

----------


## jk21

ο φτερωτος φιλαρακος ειναι ιδιαιτερα ευτραφης !!!  Απο λιπακι μπολικο ... 

Συμφωνω με τον Αντρεα , δεν ξεκινας κατι αν το πουλι κινητικα ειναι οκ αυριο το πουλι και οχι φουσκωμενο , οπως στην πρωινη εικονα 

Αν μαλιστα ειναι ετσι , ισως πρεπει να τα ενωσεις ξανα και αν η θηλυκια δεν ειναι αρκετα αδυνατη , να δωσεις για κανενα δεκαπενθημερο μιγμα που θα φτιαξεις παιρνοντας 50 gr απο το μιγμα που εχεις κανει και προσθετοντας αλλα 50 γρ κεχρι .Σημαντικο να τηρεις τα δυο κουταλια του γλυκου συνολο και για τα δυο πουλια μεσα στην ημερα και οχι περισσοτερο

----------


## matsarou

> ο φτερωτος φιλαρακος ειναι ιδιαιτερα ευτραφης !!!  Απο λιπακι μπολικο ... 
> 
> Συμφωνω με τον Αντρεα , δεν ξεκινας κατι αν το πουλι κινητικα ειναι οκ αυριο το πουλι και οχι φουσκωμενο , οπως στην πρωινη εικονα 
> 
> Αν μαλιστα ειναι ετσι , ισως πρεπει να τα ενωσεις ξανα και αν η θηλυκια δεν ειναι αρκετα αδυνατη , να δωσεις για κανενα δεκαπενθημερο μιγμα που θα φτιαξεις παιρνοντας 50 gr απο το μιγμα που εχεις κανει και προσθετοντας αλλα 50 γρ κεχρι .Σημαντικο να τηρεις τα δυο κουταλια του γλυκου συνολο και για τα δυο πουλια μεσα στην ημερα και οχι περισσοτερο


Καλημέρα σε όλους !!!!Έχω να πω το έξεις Έχω το ποιο αλλοπρόσαλλο ζευγάρι καναρινιών . Μαζί δεν κάνουνε και χωριά δεν μπορούνε . Μετά από μια μέρα χωριστά γιατί η θηλυκή έκανε άσχημες επιθέσεις στον αρσενικό Σήμερα τα έβαλα ξανα μαζί Όπως μου είπατε και είναι μια χαρά . Ο αρσενικός μου φέρετε κανονικά αν και νομίζω η κουτσουλιες του είναι λιγο περίεργες .Θα τον παρακολουθήσω Σήμερα να δω τι γίνετε .
Τώρα έβαλα στα 50γραμμάρια άλλα  50που μου είπατε κεχρι και ξεκίνησα σήμερα με αυτό το μίγμα . Τους έχω φτιάξει και την αυγοτροφή που μου είπατε και τους έχω βάλει και από αυτή δύο κουταλιές του γλυκού στο ζευγάρι .
Ποιο κάτω είναι οι κουτσουλιες του αρσενικού από την χθεσινή μέρα . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Καλημέρα σε όλους !!!!Έχω να πω το έξεις Έχω το ποιο αλλοπρόσαλλο ζευγάρι καναρινιών . Μαζί δεν κάνουνε και χωριά δεν μπορούνε . Μετά από μια μέρα χωριστά γιατί η θηλυκή έκανε άσχημες επιθέσεις στον αρσενικό Σήμερα τα έβαλα ξανα μαζί Όπως μου είπατε και είναι μια χαρά . Ο αρσενικός μου φέρετε κανονικά αν και νομίζω η κουτσουλιες του είναι λιγο περίεργες .Θα τον παρακολουθήσω Σήμερα να δω τι γίνετε .
> Τώρα έβαλα στα 50γραμμάρια άλλα  50που μου είπατε κεχρι και ξεκίνησα σήμερα με αυτό το μίγμα . Τους έχω φτιάξει και την αυγοτροφή που μου είπατε και τους έχω βάλει και από αυτή δύο κουταλιές του γλυκού στο ζευγάρι .
> Ποιο κάτω είναι οι κουτσουλιες του αρσενικού από την χθεσινή μέρα . 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Χθεσινή μέρα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οι χθεσινες που ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι μονο του αρσενικου  , δεν μου αρεσουν ξεκαθαρα 

η διαθεση του ποια ειναι ;  το φτερωμα του δειχνει αραιωμενο; 

Αυγοτροφη το πολυ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου και για τα 2 . Αν δεν ηταν περιοδος προετοιμασιας , θα του επιτρεπαμε  μονο 1 αντε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα . Καλα ειναι λιγες μερες να δινεις αυγοτροφη κανονικη και τις περισσοτερες απλα να τους δινεις βρασμενο καλα ασπραδι χωρις κροκο , για να παιρνει πρωτεινη χωρις λιπαρα

----------


## matsarou

> οι χθεσινες που ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ειναι μονο του αρσενικου  , δεν μου αρεσουν ξεκαθαρα 
> 
> η διαθεση του ποια ειναι ;  το φτερωμα του δειχνει αραιωμενο; 
> 
> Αυγοτροφη το πολυ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου και για τα 2 . Αν δεν ηταν περιοδος προετοιμασιας , θα του επιτρεπαμε  μονο 1 αντε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα . Καλα ειναι λιγες μερες να δινεις αυγοτροφη κανονικη και τις περισσοτερες απλα να τους δινεις βρασμενο καλα ασπραδι χωρις κροκο , για να παιρνει πρωτεινη χωρις λιπαρα


Όχι σήμερα τίποτα τέτοιο μια χαρά δείχνει ,και γενικά επικράτησε σήμερα ησυχία στο κλουβί δεν τσακώθηκαν .Παίζει να έχει γίνει όλο αυτό από την αλλαγή της διατροφής του ?να τον παρακολουθήσω και σήμερα και βλέπουμε ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πιθανον , δεν ξερω ... παντως οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι οκ .Βλεπουμε (βαλε καθαρο χαρτι ) και κανουμε ...

----------


## matsarou

> Πιθανον , δεν ξερω ... παντως οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι οκ .Βλεπουμε (βαλε καθαρο χαρτι ) και κανουμε ...


Καλημέρα! Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα της αντιβίωσης αν και τρώει το φτέρωμα του είναι ανασηκώμενο. Σήμερα η θηλυκή έκανε και το πρώτο αυγό 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

κάποιος μας μουτζωσε ή ειχε βαλει Hexbags οταν σβηναμε την τουρτα :Ρ
περαστικο να ειναι Μαιρη! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν και δεν ειναι ασχημες οι κουτσουλιες (τις περιμενα χειροτερες ) δειχνει οτι κατι τον ενοχλει . Ναι ξεκινας φαρμακο και να ειναι μεσα και το θηλυκο .Με δεδομενο οτι εχω μηνυματα (οχι μονο απο εδω μεσα ) για απωλειες σε πουλια , δεν πρεπει να το ρισκαρεις αλλο

----------


## matsarou

> Αν και δεν ειναι ασχημες οι κουτσουλιες (τις περιμενα χειροτερες ) δειχνει οτι κατι τον ενοχλει . Ναι ξεκινας φαρμακο και να ειναι μεσα και το θηλυκο .Με δεδομενο οτι εχω μηνυματα (οχι μονο απο εδω μεσα ) για απωλειες σε πουλια , δεν πρεπει να το ρισκαρεις αλλο


Νομίζω χειροτέρεψε .Του δίνω από το στόμα η από  ποτιστρα την αντιβίωση και Πως ?Αυτή είναι η κουτσουλια του αρσενικού 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι η κουτσουλια αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι εχει να του  προκαλει διαρροια . Βασιζομαι στην εικονα που εχει με ανορθωμενο εμφανως φτερωμα (κυριως  στο κεφαλι ) και σου λεω να ξεκινησεις φαρμακο .Αν δεν ειχε αυτη την εικονα δεν θα ξεκινουσες . Στο νερο της ποτιστρας να δωσεις .Δεν ειναι εντελως χαλια αρα θα πινει κανονικα

----------


## matsarou

> Μια χαρα ειναι η κουτσουλια αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι εχει να του  προκαλει διαρροια . Βασιζομαι στην εικονα που εχει με ανορθωμενο εμφανως φτερωμα (κυριως  στο κεφαλι ) και σου λεω να ξεκινησεις φαρμακο .Αν δεν ειχε αυτη την εικονα δεν θα ξεκινουσες . Στο νερο της ποτιστρας να δωσεις .Δεν ειναι εντελως χαλια αρα θα πινει κανονικα


Επειδή δεν έχω ιδέα ,στο νερό του βάζω ******  αντιβίωση την augmentin που θα Έχω φτιάξει (γιατί είναι σε σκόνη )και κάθε ποτέ ?Έχει σημασία τι ώρα θα του βάζω κάτι διάβασα το απογευματάκι είναι μια καλή ώρα . Και τα ultra levure πως τα δίνω σε τι ποσότητα και κάθε ποτέ ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Στο κεφάλι του είναι συνέχεια έτσι . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Η ποτιστρα έχει χωρητικότητα 100ml .Και για πόσες μέρες θα δίνω αντιβίωση ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θα με τρελανει ο κυριος ...  αν ειχε προβλημα θα κρεμιοταν στα καγκελα ; κανε λιγο υπομονη να παρεις και γνωμες αλλων μελων Μαιρη .Δεν θελω να παρουν φαρμακο χωρις λογο . Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν τελικα το χρειαζεται .Μην τυχον κανει το κεφαλι ετσι σαν κινηση << πυρωματος >> ; δεν ξερω ...

Οχι δεν ειναι αυτη η δοσολογια  . Αν χρειαστει θα σου στειλω πμ , αν και νομιζω σου ειχα γραψει για δοσολογια ποτιστρας στα 100 ml νερου

----------


## matsarou

> Θα με τρελανει ο κυριος ...  αν ειχε προβλημα θα κρεμιοταν στα καγκελα ; κανε λιγο υπομονη να παρεις και γνωμες αλλων μελων Μαιρη .Δεν θελω να παρουν φαρμακο χωρις λογο . Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν τελικα το χρειαζεται .Μην τυχον κανει το κεφαλι ετσι σαν κινηση << πυρωματος >> ; δεν ξερω ...
> 
> Οχι δεν ειναι αυτη η δοσολογια  . Αν χρειαστει θα σου στειλω πμ , αν και νομιζω σου ειχα γραψει για δοσολογια ποτιστρας στα 100 ml νερου


Τι να πω κε Δημήτρη τι να πω ........Είμαι και άσχετη .... για την αντιβίωση δεν μου είχατε πει ακριβώς ποσότητες είχαμε πει ότι θα μου γράφατε σε υπόμνημα όπως και για το ultra levure .
Εντάξει θα περιμένω 
Παντός τρώει τραγουδάει(Όχι πολύ) Αλλά έχει αυτό το συνεχόμενο φουντομα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## smokie

Γενικά τα πουλιά σηκώνουν το πτέρωμα του κεφαλιού όταν τα ενοχλεί κάτι - όταν έχουν ένα είδος περιέργειας (να βάλεις κάτι νέο στο κλουβί) - όταν ειναι εκνευρισμένα (αν έρθει κάποιο σπουργίτι κοντά στο κλουβί) - οπως είπε ο Δημήτρης όταν ειναι πυρωμένα ... Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία πάντως μου φαίνεται τέλεια η κουτσουλιά .

----------


## jk21

ultra levure ειναι 50 mg σε 300 ml νερο 


παρε το φακελλακι των 250 mg και βαζε λιγο λιγο


Σου στελνω δοσολογια ποτιστρας για augmentin (μπορεις και εκει πυ θα εχεις ultra levure ) αλλα για αυτο ας ακουσουμε και αλλες γνωμες αν πουνε τα μελη μας

----------


## matsarou

> Γενικά τα πουλιά σηκώνουν το πτέρωμα του κεφαλιού όταν τα ενοχλεί κάτι - όταν έχουν ένα είδος περιέργειας (να βάλεις κάτι νέο στο κλουβί) - όταν ειναι εκνευρισμένα (αν έρθει κάποιο σπουργίτι κοντά στο κλουβί) - οπως είπε ο Δημήτρης όταν ειναι πυρωμένα ... Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία πάντως μου φαίνεται τέλεια η κουτσουλιά .


Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω ότι έχει αλλάξει είναι η διατροφή του .Ήταν πολύ καλομαθημενος με πολυ σουσάμι πολυ αυγό απεριόριστη τροφή με περισσότερο το Καναβουρι τώρα όλα αυτά κόπηκαν μαχαίρι ,και αν κάτσω να σκεφτώ αυτό το φουντομα το εμφάνισε αν όχι την ίδια μέρα της αλλαγής την επόμενη σίγουρα . Μακάρι να είναι αυτό . Τώρα τα υπόλοιπα Όχι δεν έγινε κάτι ,γιατί αυτό είναι συνεχόμενο εδώ και περίπου τρεις μέρες . Και για το πυρωμα Τώρα τι να πω δεν ξέρω τις προηγούμενες δυο φορές δεν το είχε κάνει .

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## smokie

> ultra levure ειναι 50 mg σε 300 ml νερο


Δεν ειναι στα 800 ml ? Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έτσι είχε γραφτεί  παλιότερα

----------


## amatina

> Δεν ειναι στα 800 ml ? Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έτσι είχε γραφτεί  παλιότερα


Και 250 σε 300 ml νερού δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα

----------


## matsarou

> κάποιος μας μουτζωσε ή ειχε βαλει Hexbags οταν σβηναμε την τουρτα :Ρ
> περαστικο να ειναι Μαιρη! 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Χαχαχαχα τι να πω εγώ πρώτη φορά με ασθένειες είχα όταν ήμουν πολύ μικρή αλλά θυμάμαι Μας τα είχανε φάει οι γάτες ,με ασθένειες πρώτη φορά αντιμέτωπη ,αλά όλα αναμενόμενα με τα καινούρια ατμοσφαιρικά Δεδομένα . Ας ελπίσουμε να μιν είναι τίποτα τελικά 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## smokie

> Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω ότι έχει αλλάξει είναι η διατροφή του .Ήταν πολύ καλομαθημενος με πολυ σουσάμι πολυ αυγό απεριόριστη τροφή με περισσότερο το Καναβουρι τώρα όλα αυτά κόπηκαν μαχαίρι


Καλό θα ειναι τις αλλαγές ειδικά στην διατροφή να τις κάνεις σιγα σιγά και οχι απότομα , όλα μια χαρά θα πάνε .

----------


## smokie

> Και 250 σε 300 ml νερού δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα


Δεν ξερω αν τέτοια δοσολογία με το θόλωμα που κάνει στο νερό ( το 50 στα 800 το θολώνει αρκετα) θα ειναι αποδεκτό απο τα πουλιά .

----------


## matsarou

> Καλό θα ειναι τις αλλαγές ειδικά στην διατροφή να τις κάνεις σιγα σιγά και οχι απότομα , όλα μια χαρά θα πάνε .


Δυστυχώς ο μικρούλης μου ήταν πολύ τροφαντος και έπρεπε να δράσουμε άμεσα . Αλλά μάλλον έχεις δίκιο έπρεπε σιγά σιγά . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> ultra levure ειναι 50 mg σε 300 ml νερο 
> 
> 
> παρε το φακελλακι των 250 mg και βαζε λιγο λιγο
> 
> 
> Σου στελνω δοσολογια ποτιστρας για augmentin (μπορεις και εκει πυ θα εχεις ultra levure ) αλλα για αυτο ας ακουσουμε και αλλες γνωμες αν πουνε τα μελη μας


Μπερδεύτηκα μέσα στην αντιβίωση και το προβιοτικο η δύο διαφορετικές ποτιστρες με το κάθε σκεύασμα χωριστά . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Μαζί τα βάζεις, στην ίδια ποτίστρα.
Εγώ θα έδινα το ultra levure μόνο του για 2 μέρες και θα έβλεπα πως πάει το πουλί.
Αφού είσαι από πάνω του και το προσέχεις όπως το προσέχεις, με την παραμικρή επιδείνωση να δώσεις και αντιβίωση.

----------


## jk21

> Δεν ειναι στα 800 ml ? Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έτσι είχε γραφτεί  παλιότερα


  Σταματη παλιοτερα στο αρθρο των προβιοτικων ,ειχα υπολογισει στο χωρο των σχολιων ποστ 27 , οτι καλα ειναι τα  50 mg να διαλυονται στα 400 ml  .Aπο τοτε εχω κανει χρηση προσωπικα αλλα και σε πολλα μελη χωρις κανενα προβλημα και σε πυκνοτερες δοσεις , με ποιο συνηθισμενη αυτη των 50 mg στα 300 ml νερου και αυτο ξεκινησε απο καποιες σκεψεις που ειχα εκφρασει στο ποστ 33 , οταν επελεγα να συστησω ultra levure σε μελη μας και αλλους εκτροφεις σε πυκνοτερες δοσεις ,οχι μονο σαν προφυλακτικη προβιοτικη δραση σε παραλληλη χρηση αντιβιωσεων  αλλα και ως ουσια που ισως βοηθουσε στην αντιμετωπιση της ασθενειας 


*Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά  ποστ 27*


Δεν διαφωνω με την πολυ πυκνοτερη δοσολογια που ανεφερε ο Μιχαλης (amatina ) μονο ομως για εκτακτη χρηση και για μια δυο μερες και με εξασφαλιση παρατηρησης οτι 1000 % πινει νερο ενα πουλι .Το προβιοτικο στελεχος του ultra levure σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι παθογονο , ισως μαλιστα σε πυκνη δοση να αντιμετωπιζει συνεργατικα με φαρμακα καποια προβληματα , ομως ως ειδος μαγιας ( μη παθογονος μυκητας ) εχει ιδιαιτερη γευση και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι σε τοσο πυκνη δοση γινεται αποδεκτο .Αν καποιος ομως κανει διαλυση τετοια και δωσει εκεινος στο στομα του πουλιου με συρριγκα , δεν θα εχει κανενα θεμα ! Ειδικα αν το πουλι δεν παρει μεγαλη ποσοτητα και για αρκετες μερες


Για την αντιβιωση ως προς τον τροπο χορηγησης με καλυψε ο Ανδρεας

----------


## smokie

> Σταματη παλιοτερα στο αρθρο των προβιοτικων ,ειχα υπολογισει στο χωρο των σχολιων ποστ 27 , οτι καλα ειναι τα  50 mg να διαλυονται στα 400 ml  .


Δημήτρη ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο που εχεις γραψει _http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...7-ultra-levure_   ποστ #3

----------


## jk21

η δημοσιευση που παραπεμπεις ειναι του 2014  , βασισμενη σε μια ερευνα που ειχα βρει τοτε με ασφαλη χρηση του συγκεκριμενου προβιοτικου σε πτηνα 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15613821

αλλα το 2015 παρεθεσα στα σχολια του αρθρου των προβιοτικων καποια αλλη επισης με ασφαλη πολυ πυκνοτερη δοση 

http://ps.oxfordjournals.org/content/77/3/405.full.pdf

και απο κει και περα υιοθετησα μια ενδιαμεση (αν θα δεις η προτεινομενη εκει ειναι σχεδον στα 125 ml νερου μονο )  στα 400 ml  αρχικα σαν προταση και μετα αφου δομιμασα με ασφαλεια , προτεινω ευρεως στα 300 ml , ενω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τουλαχιστον για οχι μεγαλο διαστημα και αν 100 % διαπιστωθει πρωτα οτι πινουν νερο τα πουλια , οτι μπορει να δοθει και σε πυκνοτερη (ετσι κι αλλιως τα 125 ml αναφερονται και επισημα , μονο που πχ υπαρχουν πουλια σαν τις καρδερινες που ειναι επιλεκτικες σε γευσεις διαφορετικες του καθαρου νερου )

----------


## matsarou

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα . Λοιπών το τρίτο αυγό σήμερα αύριο λογικά παμε για το τέταρτο . Ξεκίνησα Όπως μου είπατε το προβιοτικο με αναλογία 50- 300 Ο αρσενικός είναι πολύ καλά δεν έχει ανησυχητική εικόνα . Αύξησα λιγο και την θερμοκρασία του σπιτιού στους 22βαθμούς από 19_20 που ήταν σε περίπτωση που κρύωνε . .Έβαλα και γύρη 1/2 κουταλιά του  γλυκου  .Αύριο θα βγάλω φωτο και τις κουτσουλιες . Για να δούμε ..... καλό βράδυ σε όλη την παρέα και σας ευχαριστώ όλους καρδιάς για τα ποστ σας . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Παιδιά Καλημέρα μια χαζή ερώτηση να κάνω ? Πρέπει να χωρίσω το ζευγάρι για να μιν ξεκινήσει πάλι η θηλυκή να γεννάει στα πατώματα ?Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σε ποια γεννα ειναι το ζευγαρακι?
ειτε το χωρισεις ειτε οχι υπαρχει μια μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να γεννησει και χωρις αρσενικο
ή στον πατο του κλουβιου ή σε καμια ταιστρα
γιαυτο σε πετ σοπ που εχουν πολλες θηλυκες μαζι,τις βλεπεις να καθονται σε ταιστρες λες και εχουν τελιωσει φωλια, 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Σε ποια γεννα ειναι το ζευγαρακι?
> ειτε το χωρισεις ειτε οχι υπαρχει μια μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να γεννησει και χωρις αρσενικο
> ή στον πατο του κλουβιου ή σε καμια ταιστρα
> γιαυτο σε πετ σοπ που εχουν πολλες θηλυκες μαζι,τις βλεπεις να καθονται σε ταιστρες λες και εχουν τελιωσει φωλια, 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τρίτη γεννά έκανε . Ο αρσενικός τον κυνηγάει συνέχεια 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Τριτη εκανε και παει στην τεταρτη?
Αν ναι τοτε για μενα πρεπει να τα χωρισεις μην ταλαιπωρηθει παραπανω η τσουπα αλλα περιμενε να σου πει και καποιος αλλος την γνωμη του

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Aπο τις 6 του μηνα δεν ξερουμε τις εξελιξεις . Τα πουλακια τελικα κανανε καποια ολοκληρωμενη γεννα ; ειχανε νεοσσους; τις γεννες θελεις να τις σταματησεις γιατι φοβασαι μην κουρασθουν ή γιατι δεν θες για αλλους λογους ;

----------


## matsarou

> Aπο τις 6 του μηνα δεν ξερουμε τις εξελιξεις . Τα πουλακια τελικα κανανε καποια ολοκληρωμενη γεννα ; ειχανε νεοσσους; τις γεννες θελεις να τις σταματησεις γιατι φοβασαι μην κουρασθουν ή γιατι δεν θες για αλλους λογους ;


Καλημέρα Κε Δημήτρη . Κανένα αυγό ούτε αυτή την φορά το ενα δεν είχε καθόλου και τα άλλα δύο νεκρούς νεοσσούς . Περίμενα 16 μέρες από την πρώτη μέρα που έκανε το 1ο αυγό δεν είχα ακουμπήσει τα αυγά δεδομένου ότι πίστευα ότι εγώ έκανα κάποια βλακεία ,ώσπου είδα με τα μάτια μου τον αρσενικό να πηγαίνει και να τσιμπάει τα αυγά ,είχε κάνει και στα τρία μια πολύ μικρή τρύπα έπρεπε να το παρατηρήσεις πολύ για να το δεις .Και έτσι εξηγείται και η επιθετική  συμπεριφορά του θηλυκού . Δεν θέλω άλλη γεννά Γιατί θεωρώ ότι έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ . Τι μου λέτε να κάνω ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Από θέμα κούρασης δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη η καταπόνηση γιατί δεν ταΐζουν. 
Εγώ θα δοκίμαζα άλλη μια φορά και μόλις έκανε το δευτερο-τριτο αυγό θα χώριζα το αρσενικό. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη (dikai). Πέρυσι που είχα σπασμένα αυγά, αντικαθιστούσα τα αυγά με ψεύτικα και όταν τα επέστρεφα, στο τέταρτο αυγό, χώριζα τον αρσενικό με τα μικρά. Μια χαρά δούλεψε το σύστημα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θυμισε μου ... ειχες τελικα δωσει την αντιβιωση ; και αν οχι ,την ειχες κανει υγρο ή ειναι ακομα σκονη ; 

δεν εχουν κουρασθει τα πουλια αν δεν εχουν κανει ολοκληρωμενη γεννα .Ακομα και να τα χωρισεις , η θηλυκια μεχρι να ξεκινησει πτεροροια το καλοκαιρι , θα γεννοβολα ασπορα και παλι θα καταπονειται απο θεμα ασβεστιου .

----------


## matsarou

Άσχημα τα νέα πολύ άσχημα ....την Κυριακή  έχασα τα καναρίνια μου τα φώναζα μέχρι και χθες αλλά τίποτα .... Τα είχα βγάλει έξω και με φώναξε ο πατέρας μου για να μου πει τα δυσάρεστα "τα καναρίνια έκαναν φτερά " έφυγε το στήριγμα που ήταν στον τοίχο και έπεσε κάτω το κλουβί . Άνοιξε ο πάτος του κλουβιού και Γεια σας . Δεν είδα πουθενά αίματα η φτερά η κάτι που να αποδεικνύει ότι κάτι τα έφαγε . Μακάρι να είναι καλά 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Κρίμα, πολύ κρίμα.
Αν έχει νόημα να "ερευνήσεις" αν κάτι έριξε το κλουβί και δεν έπεσε μόνο του,
είναι για να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν θα ξαναγίνει στο μέλλον.
Γιατί θα ξαναπάρεις καναρινάκια, δεν το συζητάμε.

----------


## dikai

> Άσχημα τα νέα πολύ άσχημα ....την Κυριακή  έχασα τα καναρίνια μου τα φώναζα μέχρι και χθες αλλά τίποτα .... Τα είχα βγάλει έξω και με φώναξε ο πατέρας μου για να μου πει τα δυσάρεστα "τα καναρίνια έκαναν φτερά " έφυγε το στήριγμα που ήταν στον τοίχο και έπεσε κάτω το κλουβί . Άνοιξε ο πάτος του κλουβιού και Γεια σας . Δεν είδα πουθενά αίματα η φτερά η κάτι που να αποδεικνύει ότι κάτι τα έφαγε . Μακάρι να είναι καλά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μαίρη πολυ δυσκολο να πεσει το κλουβί μόνο του λόγω βάρους. Αν δεν το είχες βάλει καλά μάλλον θα έπεφτε αμέσως. 
Μήπως κάτι σου έκανε "επίσκεψη".

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Κρίμα, πολύ κρίμα.
> Αν έχει νόημα να "ερευνήσεις" αν κάτι έριξε το κλουβί και δεν έπεσε μόνο του,
> είναι για να σιγουρευτείς ότι δεν θα ξαναγίνει στο μέλλον.
> Γιατί θα ξαναπάρεις καναρινάκια, δεν το συζητάμε.


Έχουμε κάτι γεράκια η αλήθεια είναι , πιθανολογώ ότι το αεράκι που έβαλε πέταξε το κλουβί .περιμένω να δω την κάμερα ασφαλείας . Από τον άλλο μήνα θα μου δώσουν ένα ζευγαράκι πάλι και  Θα στείλω φωτο υλικό . Μακάρι να είναι ποιο τυχερά ,και Εγώ φυσικά ποιο προσεχτική . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Μαίρη πολυ δυσκολο να πεσει το κλουβί μόνο του λόγω βάρους. Αν δεν το είχες βάλει καλά μάλλον θα έπεφτε αμέσως. 
> Μήπως κάτι σου έκανε "επίσκεψη".
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το δοκίμασα να δω αν κρατήσει και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έπεσε ,είχε ανοίξει πολύ η τρύπα και δεν κράταγε την ντιζα βέβαια μπορεί να προηγήθηκε κάτι άλλο εκτός του αέρα και άνοιξε.Τώρα  βάλαμε νέα τρύπα και κρέμασα το κλουβί και είναι οκ . Περιμένω να δω το υλικό από την κάμερα . Μακάρι να φύγανε και να είναι καλά 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Μαίρη μην τα έχεις έτσι στον αέρα. 
Αισθάνονται πιο ασφαλη με προφυλαγμενη τουλάχιστον μια μεριά. Και δεν το ταρακουναει ο αέρας, ουτε το χτυπάνε ρεύματα. Έχεις χώρο στον τοίχο. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

